# Anyone From Michigan Want To Meet Up?



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone from Michigan want to meet up?

I've pretty much cured my SAD but unfortunately my SAD for the first 24ish years of my life or so meant I have a pretty small network. I'm pretty open to a lot of things so if anyone wants to, hit me up!


----------

